# House insurance



## carol (Jul 30, 2019)

What do the snowbirds among us do about insurance when they go away for extended periods? Must admit I haven’t changed my policy but I’m thinking maybe it’s time I should ...


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 30, 2019)

Yes, you should check if there are cover restrictions or warranties if your home is "unoccupied" for more than 30 dayes .Most do although there are specialist insurers who can provide wider cover. Towergate used to be a market .

We rent ours out so I dont think a problem as not unoccupied and covered on a specialist landlord policy


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 30, 2019)

C&CC Home insurance cover for up to 180 days away from home, not sure if there is anything in the terms and conditions about consecutive unoccupied days away but worth checking if you are a member, I am with Saga, 60 days consecutive unoccupied cover


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 30, 2019)

Just a we note here,if any one is doing any work on there home to main structure ,even changing windows you are not covered unless you tell ins co ,they will bump you policy,some wont even cover you,been there had the ticket.
My ins went up from £90 to almost £400 over last few years,lucky i got one to cover now this year for £200 as all sealed and nearly finished.
If going away get a persone to look in on house and that should cover you for long stays away.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 30, 2019)

When we went to NZ for 6 months our insurance asked us to turn the water off, leave the central heating on @ 12 degrees and ask a neighbor or friend to pop in once a week.


----------



## harrow (Jul 30, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Just a we note here,if any one is doing any work on there home to main structure ,even changing windows you are not covered unless you tell ins co ,they will bump you policy,some wont even cover you,been there had the ticket.
> My ins went up from £90 to almost £400 over last few years,lucky i got one to cover now this year for £200 as all sealed and nearly finished.
> If going away get a persone to look in on house and that should cover you for long stays away.



Yes its a tricky thing insurance, like you said about the building work and not being covered.

If the insurance company can find a way that they don't have to pay out any money !


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 30, 2019)

Besides providing motorhome insurance, Comfort also offer house and contents insurance with extended unoccupancy options. 180 days is an option and I think there are even longer periods available.


----------

